# Almunecar ITV



## Terence-Paul (Nov 4, 2019)

Hi, I have a motorhome and its's due an ITV check at the end of January 20.
I now live in Almunecar, Costa Tropical, Granada Province. So I am wondering if anyone knows a good ITV station nearby to take a motorhome or/and a dealer that would do a pre ITV check and take it for me as my spanish is not great and have not been in the area very long. I think maybe Motril for the ITV nearest station. Any advice more than welcome. Thanks


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

You make an appointment here:
https://www.veiasa.es/
For the ITV station in Motril. It is on the coast so may well have English speaking technicians. The test is only down to check lights, brakes, exhaust emissions, etc.

What is the base vehicle for the camper? The local garage for that make should be able to do the pre-ITV check.


----------



## Terence-Paul (Nov 4, 2019)

baldilocks said:


> You make an appointment here:
> https://www.veiasa.es/
> For the ITV station in Motril. It is on the coast so may well have English speaking technicians. The test is only down to check lights, brakes, exhaust emissions, etc.
> 
> What is the base vehicle for the camper? The local garage for that make should be able to do the pre-ITV check.


Thank you for your help


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

I assume that it has been homologated and is on Spanish plates?


----------



## Terence-Paul (Nov 4, 2019)

baldilocks said:


> I assume that it has been homologated and is on Spanish plates?


Yes it is on Spanish plates and was matriculated when I bought it from a dealer in 2018, so now it's two years since then and it's ITV is due end of the month. I am looking now to find a Fiat Ducato dealer or garage that can handle things.
Many thanks


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

The nearest concessionaries that handle Fiat would appear to be:
Motor Dos, S.A., Ctra. De Almería, Km 1,4
18 Motril (Granada)
Teléfonos:958 821830

We have a Berlingo and use the Citroën dealer in Alcalá la Real but we have referred owners of other makes to him and they have been dealt with with as much care as he takes with our Berlingo. So try other main dealer near you (avoid backstreet merchants) - main dealers have a reputation to uphold so tend to do a good job to keep their concession.


----------

